# Glass Cages??



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Has any body had direct experience with this company..

Glass Cages out of Tenn.?? Would be interested in any feedback. Please e-mail or PM if you prefer not to post.

Thanks.

http://www.glasscages.com/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I actually stopped in there on the way through TN to pick up 33 gallon custom tank they made for me (The biggest tank that would fit under my 55). They had giant birds on the farm. Neat! Very professional operation in a huge barn-like building. Cheap tanks and glass lids that fit exactly. (Have you ever put an All-glass lid on a Penn-Plax tank or vice-versa, Yuk!). No leaks in several years, but the top rim is getting a little loose (one piece trim all around). Probably the fault of my handling (the top is very close to the stand so I get rocks and filters caught between the stand and the rim. Only one word of warning: brand new tanks release acid (smells like vinegar) from the sealant, so rinse thoughly and test rinsewater pH to be sure your done rinsing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Some other folks have had a bad experience with the not-so-friendly folks at glasscages. They might make great tanks, but their service could use some work. If you look around here you should find another thread about them detailing one guy's headaches.


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Had thought about the sealant curing, but hoefully by the time they deliver at the Raliegh Expo, it will be cured out, however I will test and rinse and test...

Had heard one or two issues on not building to the correct size...but it was on custom tanks, not standard.

This will be my first large tank in a long time, want things to go well. The only odd thing I noticed was their warranty wants you to install tank on a 3/4" piece of styrofoam. Sounded a little bit thick for minor irregularities.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Some other folks have had a bad experience with the not-so-friendly folks at glasscages. They might make great tanks, but their service could use some work. If you look around here you should find another thread about them detailing one guy's headaches.


Are you referring to me? lol

Yea... feel free to search about my experiences here with glass cages. They make a good tank at a good price. But they lack a LOT of customer service.


----------

